# Picture of my 75 gallon planted tank



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

what ya think!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks deadly Jared!!


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

niceeeeeeeeee! what kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

thank you, im using a 48" Glo with 2 t5 lights. when i get my 240 gallon i will have to order another one lol its gonna suck!


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Jared35 said:


> thank you, im using a 48" Glo with 2 t5 lights. when i get my 240 gallon i will have to order another one lol its gonna suck!


Could you redirect me on where you bought that, possibly a link?


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

jamezgt said:


> thank you, im using a 48" Glo with 2 t5 lights. when i get my 240 gallon i will have to order another one lol its gonna suck!


Could you redirect me on where you bought that, possibly a link? 
[/quote]

x2 please....thats one brutal tank dude thats what im going for ill post a pic and show u were im at now...not looking so good lol

o and another ? .....how long has it been planted and looked this good for!?!!


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

T-wag said:


> thank you, im using a 48" Glo with 2 t5 lights. when i get my 240 gallon i will have to order another one lol its gonna suck!


Could you redirect me on where you bought that, possibly a link? 
[/quote]

x2 please....thats one brutal tank dude thats what im going for ill post a pic and show u were im at now...not looking so good lol

o and another ? .....how long has it been planted and looked this good for!?!!
[/quote]

Haha thank you guys! umm heres a link http://www.petsolutions.com/GLO-T5-HO-Ligh...513900+C33.aspx its the 48" double lamps.

ive had the tank up for about 6 months, the plants just keep getting bigger and im not really doing anything. its kinda amazing how big they have gotten with me doing nothing to it


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

thats pretty bad ass dude...what kind of bulbs are those..and i gotta ask what kind of lids do u put on the tank? just regular glass ones?


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

T-wag said:


> thats pretty bad ass dude...what kind of bulbs are those..and i gotta ask what kind of lids do u put on the tank? just regular glass ones?


the bulbs are life glo full spectrum. and i have no lids on the tank right now, i am pulling that my cat will not jump in the tank. that would really suck lol


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Link doesn't work for me


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

GLO T5 HO Lighting
Click to EnlargeClick to EnlargeClick to EnlargeClick to Enlarge
Click to Enlarge
[Click for Additional Images]
Customer Review Summary
Tell other customers about this product.
Write a Review
See Reviews (5)
Average Rating

GLO T5 HO Lighting

GLO T5 HO Linear Fluorescent Lighting systems are compact and aesthetically enhanced with aluminum accent panels. Fixtures come complete with built in suspending tabs and stylish aquarium mounting brackets so you can choose to hang the light or put it directly on the aquarium. Mounting brackets can only be used on open top aquariums that do not utilize a glass canopy (if using a glass canopy, the fixture can be put directly on the glass canopy).

These fixtures are available in three High Output formats: 24 watts, 39 watts, and 54 watts both in single and double bulb configurations. Fixtures are equipped with a T5HO electronic ballast and polished internal aluminum reflectors. Each fixture measure 3" high and the Single systems measure 3 1/4" deep and the Double system measures 4 3/4".
*Bulbs are sold separately.
Related Items
Nova Extreme Pro HO T5
Nova Extreme Pro HO T5
Nova Extreme HO T5 Fixtures
Nova Extreme HO T5 Fixtures
Item No. Description Stock Qty Price
15513900 24" GLO T5 HO LIGHTING SYSTEM - SINGLE (24 WATTS) In Stock 
$92.99 Click for Sale Price
15513901 36" GLO T5 HO LIGHTING SYSTEM - SINGLE (39 WATTS) In Stock 
$99.99 Click for Sale Price
15513902 48" GLO T5 HO LIGHTING SYSTEM - SINGLE (54 WATTS) In Stock 
$109.99 Click for Sale Price
15513910 24" GLO T5 HO LIGHTING SYSTEM - DOUBLE (48 WATTS) In Stock 
$97.99 Click for Sale Price
15513911 36" GLO T5 HO LIGHTING SYSTEM - DOUBLE (78 WATTS) In Stock 
$114.99 Click for Sale Price
15513912 48" GLO T5 HO LIGHTING SYSTEM - DOUBLE (108 WATTS) In Stock 
1+	$129.99
15511656 24" T5 HO POWER-GLO BULB - 24 WATT/18,000K In Stock 
1+	$18.59
15511658 36" T5 HO POWER-GLO BULB - 39 WATT/18,000K In Stock 
1+	$21.99
15511660 48" T5 HO POWER-GLO BULB - 54 WATT/18,000K In Stock 
1+	$25.99
15511666 24" T5 HO LIFE-GLO BULB - 24 WATT/6700K In Stock 
1+	$17.29
15511668 36" T5 HO LIFE-GLO BULB - 39 WATT/6700K In Stock 
1+	$19.99
15511670 48" T5 HO LIFE-GLO BULB - 54 WATT/6700K In Stock 
1+	$23.99
15511672 24" T5 HO MARINE-GLO BULB - 24 WATT/ACTINIC In Stock 
1+	$18.59
15511674 36" T5 HO MARINE-GLO BULB - 39 WATT/ACTINIC In Stock 
1+	$21.99
15511676  48" T5 HO MARINE-GLO BULB - 54 WATT/ACTINIC In Stock 
1+	$25.99
In Stock In Stock


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

killer tank bro







, you dont dose ferts or nutrients?


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

Soul Assassin said:


> killer tank bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope not at all I'm going to on my new tank tho!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I was just gonna say looks like you just set it up to be a smart ass!
What kind of substrate moon sand?
Is that an Angel in the corner or is just plants in there?


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

notaverage said:


> I was just gonna say looks like you just set it up to be a smart ass!
> What kind of substrate moon sand?
> Is that an Angel in the corner or is just plants in there?


just plants lol and a sign that says beware of jaws. I know it's funny


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

For the Canadians

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-su.../p16873717.html

$229.99 with bulbs
$169.99 without


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a sick looking tank man







the jet black sand goes perfectly withthe lush green of the plants. nice work


----------



## enzoita (Jan 12, 2010)

beautiful tank. congratulations, where did you get that sign fixed in the bottom? What is the name that article? link where you see good


----------

